# UK visa issuing authority?



## Clibnarii (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,

I was filling out my latest visa application and one of the fields I have to fill in are my past visas. When filling this field in I have to list the visa issuing authority, I am not sure what that is exactly, its not mentioned on my visas, just a stamp which I can't decipher.

What adds to the confusion is that I think the U.K VISA issuing authorities might have changed since 2006 when I was issued my first U.K visa in the last 10 years. 

So right now the situation with my U.K visas is like this.

1) Student Visa issued in September 2006
2) Visitors Visas Issued in Feb 2012, Sept 2012 and March 2013
3) Another Student Visa Issued in September 2013.

Would anyone know what is the exact name of the Visa issuing authorities during the times my U.K Visas (Listed above) were issued? What should I put into the form when it asks for the issuing authorities for the above Visas?

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You put the overseas embassy, consulate or high commission that issued your visa. So if you got one of your student visas in US, you put down NY Consulate General, etc.


----------



## Clibnarii (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks!

Let me see if I got this right, in my particular case, I obtained all my U.K Visas in Delhi, so then I imagine, I should put down "U.K High Commission Delhi, as the issuing authority?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------

